# D750 Light Leak Fix



## Keith_Reeder (Jan 9, 2015)

https://support.nikonusa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/19336



> To correct this issue, Nikon will inspect and service, at no cost, the camera’s light-shielding components *and adjust the AF sensor position*.



So let's see... 

5D Mk III light leak fix - a little bit of sticky tape.

D750 light leak fix - rearranging some of the camera's most "mission critical" internal hardware..!

*Another quality moment brought to you by Nikon*.

At least they've admitted to this one before China banned the sale of the camera completely _a la_ the D600...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 9, 2015)

There was no light leak.

All cameras use sticky backed shields (Tape) for internal light shields, usually, they are custom stamped out to a shape that matches, and either stick in place, or are held by screws. However, if a part is improperly manufactured or assembled, it must be modified. Every camera manufacturer has had issues pop up, some are fixed by software, some by firmware, and some by hardware.

Apparently, the Nikon issue is due to mis-positioning of the AF sensors which results in internal flare due to reflections. That's why a piece of tape does not fix it.

Nikon USA has issued an update to its communication around issues with flare in some D750 camera bodies. Following a statement in late December that the company was 'looking into' the matter, Nikon has announced that it will inspect and if necessary service affected cameras at no cost. Reading between the lines, Nikon's statement appears to support the hypothesis that in those cameras which have been affected by flare, it is caused by the position of their AF sensors. 
The service will be initiated at the end of January and further details are contained in Nikon's statement (below). 

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/6783820232/update-nikon-will-service-flare-affected-d750s-for-free


----------



## tolusina (Jan 9, 2015)

Expect the release of the D760 soon.


----------

